

Ask HN: Who wants to partner with me? - marcomassaro

eBackers.com right now is a neglected request / jobs board for web workers I started a year ago. Got into other things and its been sitting there so I definitely want to bring it back to life and probably do something different with it,<p>Am looking for anyone here to partner with who might have some ideas or interest (a developer would be ideal as I have design chops).<p>It's been covered on a bunch of blogs too, TechCrunch being one.<p>email me at marcom10@gmail.com
======
marcomassaro
I also thought the site would be a great name for a startup vc firm. If I had
the funds though, I wouldn't be posting here.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
The name screams "Kickstarter alternative" to me. Maybe you need to find out
what keeps people from using Kickstarter (or others in that "crowdfunding"
space) and fix that. Find a niche market that needs funding for projects. Or
take a different approach to the Project <=> Backer relationship. Find a void
in that space and fill it.

~~~
marcomassaro
Thought of this already but a ton of competition in this space. Don't want to
put something out there that is already being done a ton of times just for the
sake of doing something.

Was thinking more along the lines of an app that can help startups secure
funding. Not angellist, but something that provides value thru exclusive data,
procedures and previous pitches other entrepreneurs used etc.

Appreciate the response nonetheless.

